
THE BEST INTERACTIVE TOOLS TO HELP KIDS LEARN TO CODE (WHILE HAVING FUN) - bravelily
http://newslover.in/how-to-help-kids-learn-to-code-like-they-learn-game/
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

